# THE DUERO/DOURO - RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART - SPAIN/PORTUGAL



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Vega Cintora Region - Hinojosa de la Sierra, El Royo (Soria)*

*MAP*

Dehesa de Hinojosa De La Sierra by Julian Ocón, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Natural Duero/Douro, Vega Cintora Region - Lagoon of Hinojosa de la Sierra, El Royo (Soria)*

*MAP*

Hinojosa de la Sierra con Laguna by neka_rojilla, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - Natural Duero/Douro, Soria Region - Garray (Soria) - The river runs through the tree mass. In this municipality are the ruins of the mythical city of Numantia*

*MAP*

Soria, aeródromo de Garray. by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Soria Region - San Saturio Hermitage, Soria*

*MAP*

SAN SATURIO Soria by OLIVIA BENGOA, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Natural Duero/Douro, Soria Region - Ituero, Cubo de la Solana (Soria)*

*MAP*

Río Duero en Ituero by La Senda del Duero, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - Natural Duero/Douro, Soria Region - Almarail, Cubo de la Solana (Soria)*

*MAP*

Desde el azul by Sergio Pérez Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Almazán Region - Valdespina, Borjabad (Soria)*

*MAP*

Meandro del Río Duero en Valdespina by La Senda del Duero, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Natural Duero/Douro, Almazán Region - Almazán (Soria)*

*MAP*

Almazan rio Duero by Alberto, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - Natural Duero/Douro, Berlanga Region - Andaluz, Berlanga de Duero (Soria)*

*MAP*

Puente sobre el río Duero en Andaluz by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Soria Region - Gormaz (Soria)*

*MAP*

Gormaz (Soria) by José Andrés Burgos Ramirez, en Flickr


*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, El Burgo Region - San Esteban de Gormaz (Soria)*

*MAP*

SAN ESTEBAN DE GORMAZ SORIA 7402 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, El Burgo Region - Soto de San Esteban, San Esteban de Gormaz (Soria)*

*MAP*

foto (231) by CRDO RIBERA DEL DUERO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, El Burgo Region - Langa de Duero (Soria)*

*MAP*

Vista desde el puente de Langa de Duero (Soria) by Andrés Gz. Ms., en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, La Ribera Region - Guma, La Vid y Barrrios (Burgos)*

*MAP*

Senda del duero. Guma (Burgos) by Andrés Gz. Ms., en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, La Ribera Region - Vadocondes (Burgos)*

*MAP*

Atardecer, Vadocondes, Burgos HDR by *****Burgos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, La Ribera Region - Aranda de Duero (Burgos)*

*MAP*

Vinete en Aranda de Duero by César Saiz, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, La Ribera Region - San Martín de Rubiales (Burgos)*

*MAP*

San Martin de Rubiales, Spain by campese, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, Campo de Peñafiel Region - Peñafiel (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Peñafiel by Oscar García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*VILLAGES OF WINE - TODAY: ARANDA DE DUERO (BURGOS) - D.O. RIBERA DEL DUERO (Aranda de Duero is the largest city in the Denomination of Origin "Ribera del Duero")*

*MAP*

*PICTURE #1 - Church of Santa María*

Santa Maria by Roberto_48, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Vineyards*

Laboratorio mágico - Vendimia-19 by Laboratorio Mágico, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - Torremilanos Wineries and Hotel
*

Hotel Torremilanos by Drink Ribera. Drink Spain., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, Campo de Peñafiel Region - Valbuena de Duero (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Rincones del rio by Fernando Frontela, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, Campo de Peñafiel Region - Quintanilla de Onésimo (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

foto (180) by CRDO RIBERA DEL DUERO, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Natural Duero/Douro, Campo de Peñafiel Region - Sardón de Duero (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Sardón de Duero... by Angel Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Vino Region - Tudela de Duero (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Fiestas de Tudela - Rio by jhderojas, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Vino Region - San Miguel del Pino (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Puesta de sol en San Miguel del Pino by Nanzanez, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Vino Region - Tordesillas (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Tordesillas by Rex Harris, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Vino Region - Castronuño (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

Ciri Ribera de Castronuño by Ciriulloa Ulloa Garrido, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Toro - Natural Duero/Douro, Alfoz de Toro Region - Toro (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Duero (Toro) by José Miguel Gorosabel Araus, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Toro - Natural Duero/Douro, Alfoz de Toro Region - Fresno de la Ribera (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Río Duero, río Duero... by Jesús Emilio Monje, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Pan Region - Zamora (Zamora is the largest city on the Spanish route of the Douro River; however it is a very small city in the context of Spanish cities)*

*MAP*

Zamora by Juan Carlos Romero Rojas, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Natural Duero/Douro, Tierra del Pan Region - Almaraz de Duero (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Almaraz de Duero, Arribe (02) by NATURALEZA DE ZAMORA y otros, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro, Aliste Region - Villalcampo (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Y así está el Duero a su paso por Zamora. by Batide Machado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro, Aliste Region - Pino del Oro (Zamora )*

*MAP*

Entre Dos Tierras by José R. García, en Flickr


*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), Sáyago Region - Villardiegua de la Ribera (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Castro de Sanamede, Villardiegua by FARFAN + ESTELLA Arquitectos, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), Sáyago Region - Fariza (Zamora)*

*MAP*

fariza_2010_32 by jose a parro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), Sáyago Region - Fornillos de Fermoselle, Villar del Buey (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Rio Duero. Arribes del Duero. Zamora by Angel Seva, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), Sáyago Region - Fermoselle (Zamora)*

*MAP*

Los Arribes en Fermoselle by Javier Belver, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La ribera Region - Villarino de los Aires (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Villarino de los Aires 25 by juan carlos piola, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - Pereña de la Ribera (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Mirador de la Ermita del Castillo by La Senda del Duero, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - Masueco (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Los arribes del Duero by Julio Abril González, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La ribera Region - Aldeadávila de la Ribera (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Florece en Aldeadávila, Salamanca by Javier Belver, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - Mieza (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

MIEZA (SALAMANCA) by ateca, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - Vilvestre (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Vilvestre by drizjara, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - Saucelle (Salamanca)*

*MAP*

Saucelle. Río Duero. by Ana Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART

Here the Douro river definitively leaves the country in which it was born and enters
in the sweet lands of Portugal, not without first receiving the waters of the Águeda river, which even coming from the south also has a Spanish and a Portuguese shore*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Arribes - Natural Duero/Douro (Already international, with Spanish shore and Portuguese shore), La Ribera Region - La Fregeneda (Salamanca) *

*MAP*

Arribes La Fregeneda 2 by Somos DueroDouro, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 *

Mirador de Malfeito(La Fregeneda-SALAMANCA) by jesús ¡ POR UNA DEMOCRACIA REAL YA!, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 *

Pincelada amarilla(EXPLORE 01/11/10 by jesús ¡ POR UNA DEMOCRACIA REAL YA!, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Alameda de Cervantes park - Soria*

*MAP*

Soria_0143 by Joan, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Vineyards - Gumiel de Mercado (Burgos)*

*MAP*

Viñedos en la Ribera del Duero by Roberto_48, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Vineyards, village, castle - Peñafiel (Valladolid)*

*MAP*

In vino veritas by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART**

PICTURE #1 - D.O. Toro - Alvia train and Monte la Reina vineyards - Toro (Zamora)

MAP

Alvia en Monte la Reina by Jesús VelGar, en Flickr

PICTURE #2 - D.O. Arribes - Pilas fall - Almaraz de Duero (Zamora)

MAP

Las Pilas con hilitos de agua #Almaraz #Zamora by Ana María Marcos, en Flickr

PICTURE #3 - D.O. Arribes - Pozo de los Humos fall - Masueco (Salamanca)

MAP

Lontananza (128/365) by Walimai.photo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - Romanesque cathedral, Bishop door - Zamora*

*MAP*

Catedral de Zamora - Portada del Obispo by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - Romanesque cathedral, inside - Zamora

Catedral de Zamora by Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr

PICTURE #3 - Romanesque cathedral - Baroque chapel - Zamora

Catedral de Zamora, capilla de S. Ildefonso by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER OF WINE, HISTORY AND ART*

*PICTURE #1 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Vega Sicilia Winery - Valbuena de Duero (Valladolid) -
This winery is considered to be the producer of some of the most exquisite and highest quality wines in the world, which makes its fame universal among wine lovers (1)*

*MAP*

vega sicilia by guillermo rebelo, en Flickr

*PICTURE #2 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Vega Sicilia Winery - Valbuena de Duero (Valladolid)*

Vega Sicilia by Geoff Butler, en Flickr

*PICTURE #3 - D.O. Ribera del Duero - Vega Sicilia Winery - Valbuena de Duero (Valladolid)*

Vega Sicilia, Ribera del Duero, Spain by Megan Cole, en Flickr


----------

